# Ursinus' Larger Catechism



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 7, 2008)

I was reading Ursinus' Larger Catechism recently and came across something amusing. Q. 275 



> 274 Q. What are sacraments?
> 
> A. They are signs of the covenant between God and believers in Christ, or seals of the righteousness of faith.[274]
> 
> ...


----------



## Herald (Apr 7, 2008)

"Say that more clearly."



I love it!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 7, 2008)

One succinct sentence and the next question is "say that more clearly"??? 

Isn't that like the parent who asks, "what did I tell you?" 
"Well, Dad . . ."
Only to be interrupted with: "didn't I tell you to keep you mouth shut when I'm talking to you?"


----------

